# Leonard Bernstein



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That's my favorite place to kiss my boys right on the nose!! I love your "labradork" beautiful coat.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

He is soo cute. Love the lab too


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he is such a sweetie. Love when they start getting over their fears and the trust blossoms. Love both of the pups.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That's wonderful that Lenny feels so secure that he's no longer a fear-biter. It's very rewarding to turn around a dog with bad past issues.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have a great looking pair of pups there. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments.  My Labradork is Truman. I had his DNA tested because he is 140 pounds and as tall as a Great Dane. They said Lab, Rotti and ENGLISH SETTER. :bowl: At the time, they did not have GD testing but other than pony, that is my guess. 

Here are the others with Lenny-Bo-Benny.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome back to you and Lenny, as well as all your other pets


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

So cute! What is that fun looking toy that they both have in the second pic??


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Hard to believe that face would bit anything... he's a love. 

Ok - gotta ask - what is a Labradork??


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Welcome back! Glad to hear Lennie is over his fears. He's very as handsome.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> So cute! What is that fun looking toy that they both have in the second pic??


That is a NYLABONE. Almost indestructible. Great for strong chewers. http://www.nylabone.com/products/double-action-chew.htm





Muddypaws said:


> Ok - gotta ask - what is a Labradork??


 A cross between a goofy Labrador and a DORK. Nothing they do is "normal"...even sleeping on the couch.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

K9Lover said:


> A cross between a goofy Labrador and a DORK. Nothing they do is "normal"...even sleeping on the couch.


ROFLOL -  

Kirby sleeps with her head hanging off the chair sometimes - how can that be comfortable?? .... goofy dog!


----------

